# CNYOS Show pictures



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2014)

I finally had time and energy to edit and upload the AOS awards images and plant images so everyone here could check them out (and I have to get the awards images to the judging center so they can forward them on...) 
*note these aren't the official awards images but whole plant images of the aos awarded plants

This year's show was very nice. It's a small show so not lots of displays and all but very nice what's there. This year we had 4 AOS flower awards. We alternate years giving away the Orchids Digest trophy and the AOS trophy for best display in show, and the AOS requires that we take an official awards image every year but it's not a flower so.... 






Paphiopedilum Harold Koopowitz 'Piping Rock's Sixth' AM/AOS 82 pts





Paphiopedilum charlesworthii 'Haley Suzanne' AM/AOS 82 pts. These flowers the dorsal sepals were even darker and less white, but my camera doesn't do well getting the saturation of pink/red/blue flowers





Paphiopedilum Virgo 'Piping Rock' HCC/AOS 79 pts





Paphiopedilum helenae 'Haley Suzanne' AM/AOS 81 pts





Flower on right was still opening so the one on left was awarded flower. Glen was telling us that when Holger Perner saw this plant in flower he stated 'it's the best helenae i've ever seen'. There were other helenaes in the show, and this one the dorsal sepal was more yellow, the others more greenish yellow


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2014)

here is a humble iphone pic of the paph henryanum I bought at the show; it's fading quite a bit already but wanted to show the nice spots and ruffles. there were a few in flower on marlow orchid's sales table, but I picked the one that had the smallest pouch. I don't like most henryanums that have these big blocky 'dudley do-right' chins for pouches, but i'm not a slipper person anyway :rollhappy: unless it's outdoors in nature


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice shots!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2014)

nice photos and plants - thanks


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh my, helenae everywhere and mine isn't blooming...damn! Nice photos
and thank you for taking the time to post them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree. Thanks.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the pics. Love that HK...both of mine never bloomed.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 18, 2014)

I just saw those plants today in Mtl. Gorgeous!


----------

